# Engine, Best Service never ending trouble



## Marsen (Nov 29, 2020)

It´s unbearable.
I´m getting daily trouble with Best Service´s Engine.

No standalone Midi In anymore, just within DAW.
Today error messages, activating new purchased products from Tarilonte and Hall of fames.
Nothing works, telling me E-Licenser not found!

I´m so done with these sample players which doesn´t work properly.
Anybody experience same issues with them?
I really love Tarilonte libs, but I´m kind of fed up to the back teeth.
This is totally unacceptable!


----------



## pulse (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey Marsen

The team at Best Service are very helpful... did you try contacting tech support?

I'm sure they will do their best to help sort it out


----------



## Marsen (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks pulse,
yes I contacted them.
They are helpful indeed. But this engine sucks. Or it´s the combination with e-licenser.
I´m even wasn´t aware of the fact, they use e-licencer to activate their libraries.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 29, 2020)

Is there any way to increase the size of Engine's UI? It is SO tiny.


----------



## Keith Levenson (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm having the same e-licenser issues.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 29, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Is there any way to increase the size of Engine's UI? It is SO tiny.



Unfortunately not. They really need to update the UI for this decade.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 29, 2020)

Just adding that their download times were absurd. It took my over something like 10 hours to download Emotional Cello. Is their infrastructure thin, or was it just a heavy traffic thing?


----------



## proxima (Nov 29, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> Just adding that their download times were absurd. It took my over something like 10 hours to download Emotional Cello. Is their infrastructure thin, or was it just a heavy traffic thing?


I just downloaded EC about 6 hours ago. Took me less than a half hour.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 30, 2020)

No problems with download times here.


----------



## VivianaSings (Nov 30, 2020)

Their download times are pretty bad. I average 2.5-3 mb/sec with them whereas with pretty much everyone else I average about 15 mb/sec. It does take forever to download their libraries. 

I haven't had any problems with their engine playback plug in but I do agree that the display and most especially the font is pitiful and a real strain on the eyes to read. It looks like a late 90s era plug in. You need to be able to enlarge it and pick a much better font.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 30, 2020)

proxima said:


> I just downloaded EC about 6 hours ago. Took me less than a half hour.


O.O

I'm in Michigan, USA.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 1, 2020)

Just wanted to notify, that best service support is indeed excellent.

The solution was, to reinstall the whole engine as the problem was the failing magic e-licencer, which I learned, has nothing to do with the steinberg e-licenser.

This is very confusing.
Anyway, to consistently running into these problems with "Engine" isn´t a good thing.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 2, 2020)

Yeah, it seems like every few months of using my engine libraries I have to reauthorIze them. A bit annoying lol


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 3, 2020)

I was told in an e-mail that Engine 3 will be released this year, let's see what it fixes. 

I myself tried asking if they could unlock the bpm sync so it could be set freely like in for example UVI Workstation (some Tarilonte libraries don't have 1/2, 2x setting for all phrases so they might be unusable) but the request was denied.


----------



## batboysings (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm trying to use ERA II and Celtic ERA, I'm new to Best Service Engine, seems pretty logical. 

Only problem: I can't get my DAW (DP10.11) to recognize more than two stereo outs from Engine. When opened in a DAW, Engine has a default of 8 stereo outs, which you can change, but DP does not recognize this change.

And worse, when I open Engine in standalone, it only allows me 1 stereo out and 0 mono. Won't let me change it unless Engine is opened as a plug-in, and even then DP won't let me use them. 

Anyone have this problem in DP or another DAW? Anyone solve it? Thanks.


----------



## Norhernlys (Feb 18, 2021)

I haven't had those problems but here it runs incredible slow when its open. My whole DAW suddenly becomes sluggish, everything lags and it looks like watching a movie with 3 frames per second. But all is good as soon as you close the Engine window.... really frustrating :-/


----------



## batboysings (Feb 18, 2021)

Well, looks like I found a fix: The AU version of the plugin is called "ENGINE", but the VST2 version is called something like "ENGINE[24out]". Yup, enable that one and you'll have, yes, 24 outs. 

As for the sluggishness, i then had a bit of a similar crisis -- I added just about 4 ERA II and Celtic ERA flutes and accordions to my pretty huge VEPro7 (7 instances, all enabled, sitting on the same 16" MacBookPro 2020 as my DAW), then tried to play along with a simple orchestration of about 4 players. Everything slowed to a crawl, then I heard the dreaded robot stutter noise -- first from my Engine instruments, then all my instruments. 

I doubled my buffer size, 128 to 256, quit and relaunched Digital Performer, but maybe most importantly, I moved my sequence file from my Samsung T5 to my laptop. Slowdowns and stutter gone. 

Ten years ago I knew the conventional wisdom: "never capture audio on the same hard drive that runs your computer's clock." But is that still a danger? And what if you're just recording MIDI?


----------



## Kabraxis (Mar 9, 2021)

I found out lowering "Preload Time" in Preferences > Engine actually improves the performance a lot with a fast hard drive.

I wish there was an option for defaulting new layers to RF-RAM and Mono out.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 9, 2021)

Kabraxis said:


> I found out lowering "Preload Time" in Preferences > Engine actually improves the performance a lot with a fast hard drive.
> 
> I wish there was an option for defaulting new layers to RF-RAM and Mono out.


I will give it a try.


----------



## ControlCentral (Apr 18, 2021)

I have the 75 GB Independence Pro sample library for Engine and it has literally NEVER been able to find and load the libraries. OK, not never, _once_ I got it to work but it broke soon thereafter. Every year or so I spend a few hours trying to get it going to no avail.
Maybe when they release E3 I'll give it another shot. I do think it is the cleanest _sounding_ sampler which is why I hang on to the dream.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 18, 2021)

ControlCentral said:


> I have the 75 GB Independence Pro sample library for Engine and it has literally NEVER been able to find and load the libraries. OK, not never, _once_ I got it to work but it broke soon thereafter. Every year or so I spend a few hours trying to get it going to no avail.
> Maybe when they release E3 I'll give it another shot. I do think it is the cleanest _sounding_ sampler which is why I hang on to the dream.



Is the Independence Pro library actually supposed to work with Engine? I know that Magix took over Yellow Tools and that Engine is based on that sampler (or so I believe), but I am wondering. I didn't manage to get the Magix version to work a couple of years ago, so I didn't even bother with it when I started using a new machine recently.


----------



## Greeno (Apr 22, 2021)

I've had problems with Engine, it frequently doesn't recognise my licence so that every so often I have to re authorise the libraries, It is really annoying.


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 22, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Is the Independence Pro library actually supposed to work with Engine? I know that Magix took over Yellow Tools and that Engine is based on that sampler (or so I believe), but I am wondering. I didn't manage to get the Magix version to work a couple of years ago, so I didn't even bother with it when I started using a new machine recently.


I uninstalled it a while back but IIRC the Independence Pro library would only run in the full Yellow Tools/Magix sampler not the Engine version licensed to Best Service.


----------



## Hayden (Apr 22, 2021)

I’ve experienced the same: Independence Pro worked well with Yellow Tools. But when taken over by Magix and now running on Engine — the licensing mechanism is unreliable. Unfortunately, Independence Pro, originally a very good and even innovative library, is now simply outdated.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 22, 2021)

Greeno said:


> I've had problems with Engine, it frequently doesn't recognise my licence so that every so often I have to re authorise the libraries, It is really annoying.


I have this problem too, especially with Nada, and have had to contact Best Service to ask for more activations, which thus far at least they've been very nice about.

I do wish they would fix this so that an activation reliably stayed activated.


----------



## Kabraxis (Apr 23, 2021)

Greeno said:


> I've had problems with Engine, it frequently doesn't recognise my licence so that every so often I have to re authorise the libraries, It is really annoying.


Are you using Virtual Machines or anything like that? Disabling all VM functionality on Operating System level fixed it for me for good.


----------



## Kabraxis (Aug 19, 2021)

Does anybody know what's the latest situation with Engine 3? A quick google returns forum talks from 2013 that it's "due".


I'm really annoyed out by quirks and crashes of Engine 2. A modern sampler will hopefully do us good.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 19, 2021)

Kabraxis said:


> Does anybody know what's the latest situation with Engine 3? A quick google returns forum talks from 2013 that it's "due".


I just asked about it and they said ”We are working on it.”


----------



## odod (Oct 4, 2021)

does Independence Pro still stood in 2021? someone is selling very cheap, i could not afford omnisphere tho ..


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 4, 2021)

sadly i stopped using it a long time ago. My eyes are to too old for the small gui letters. I had a hell of time ever getting the libraries to show up for some reason as well. Sadly I do miss some of the libraries. I think there was a great church bells library in one of them (Era, Forrest Kingdom? Cant remember?) coulda used it in a film.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 26, 2021)

Does anyone know for sure whether Independence 3 Pro can open Engine 2 libraries? I have found several reports that the old free version of Independence (no longer available, I think) won't open them, but nothing definite about Independence Pro. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Does anyone know for sure whether Independence 3 Pro can open Engine 2 libraries? I have found several reports that the old free version of Independence (no longer available, I think) won't open them, but nothing definite about Independence Pro. Thanks in advance!


It can open some of the older ones, but not the newer ones.

Worked:
Celtic Era
Desert Winds
Epic World
Era II:Medieval Legends
NADA (but misses front GUI. EDIT: Some patches work, but some error.)

Failed:
Dark Era
Forest Kingdom 3

You can try it for yourself here:





The free software sampler – Independence free


Magnificent sound design with MAGIX Independence Free. The software sampler offers countless ways to find your own sound.




www.magix.com


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 27, 2021)

Ben H said:


> It can open some of the older ones, but not the newer ones.
> 
> Worked:
> Celtic Era
> ...


Thank you. Does your list of what works and what doesn't refer to Independence Free or Independence Pro? On my system, Celtic ERA and Epic World both fail on the latest version of the free product.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 27, 2021)

Free. It's the exact version I posted the DL link to above.

I'm not sure if the Pro version is more up to date or not? I don't use it.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 27, 2021)

Ben H said:


> Free. It's the exact version I posted the DL link to above.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Pro version is more up to date or not? I don't use it.


The exact version in your link does not appear to work here. So I have some debugging to do. Thanks again.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 27, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> The exact version in your link does not appear to work here. So I have some debugging to do. Thanks again.


No worries.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 27, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> The exact version in your link does not appear to work here. So I have some debugging to do. Thanks again.


I figured out what I was doing wrong -- I had to reinstall Best Service Engine and reauthorize all the libraries in that plugin. Now I can confirm most of @Ben H 's findings. I don't have Desert Winds installed but the more recent Ancient ERA Persia also appears to work. I don't have NADA. And I don't have Forest Kingdom III but I do have the older Forest Kingdom II and that does appear to work.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 27, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I figured out what I was doing wrong -- I had to reinstall Best Service Engine and reauthorize all the libraries in that plugin. Now I can confirm most of @Ben H 's findings. I don't have Desert Winds installed but the more recent Ancient ERA Persia also appears to work. I don't have NADA. And I don't have Forest Kingdom III but I do have the older Forest Kingdom II and that does appear to work.


That's how it worked for me too. Glad you got it working.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 27, 2021)

Some more libraries that work for me:
`Alpine Volksmusik 1 (but not 2)
Ancient ERA Persia
Cinematique Instruments 1
Cinematique Instruments 2
ERA II Vocal Codex
Forest Kingdom II (but not III)
Galaxy X-FX (don't know about the other two Galaxies)
Organum Venezia
Peking Opera Percussion
Voyager Drums LE (don't know about full product)`

Some more libraries that don't work:
`Chris Hein Chromatic Harmonica Lite
Alpine Volksmusik 2`


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 4, 2022)

New version out, but it's still not version 3 that was promised 2-3 years ago


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 5, 2022)

I just got my first Tarilonte library and was shocked at how outdated the player looks and feels. 
I just had a little play for now, but the download/installation process wasn't the greatest either compared to other companies. 
Hopefully the sound will be enough to compensate for the user experience.


----------



## Kabraxis (Jan 5, 2022)

ERA series sounds fantastic. You can't believe how many soundtracks include them in a way or other. But it's all after learning how to use it properly, which is a steep slope.

Anyways, here's the changelog for the latest ENGINE:



> Engine 2.8.0.58 (December 28th 2021)
> - added new features for upcoming products
> - general improvements and stability fixes
> - support for new operating systems


----------

